# UID Fish Discussion



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Until we establish this forum here.... I was thinking people could check out the discussion over at fishpost.

FishPost UID Discussion


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh: Yeah check it out and watch the pros in action. Hey X maybe we could somehow make a joint forum for this between the boards, becuase it is to the entire hobbys interest that these species are properly identified.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am aware that there is no need to reinvent the wheel. Stay Tuned.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm this forum could use a moderator to collect pictures for side by side comparisons


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't get it, why don't the p-fury members post their pics here, and let the other members and of course Frank ID them?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I don't get it, why don't the p-fury members post their pics here, and let the other members and of course Frank ID them?


 I will answer for myself, perhaps Mike can share more if he wants to. I have been helping with ID's for many of the pet dealers and wholesale people for a number of years. Ron asked me first to help his site along with other talented people in iding fishes. I enjoy being at FishPost, Pfury and of course Pfish. They are all good sites and have done very well in promoting accurate information for home study of aquarium fishes and informing the public of new scientific information. I think Ron's forum is largely more technical and intends to keep it that way. Here at Pfury, as some of you know, there is a problem with attempting to keep it professional without stepping on a few amateurs toes. Ron's site has a much more conservative approach because he wants his site to be leaning towards the professionals. This way you have 2 worlds, one for the general hobbyists and the other for the more professional.

Xenon care to add?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The forum "What Species is My Piranha?" is intended to be a place for pfury members to post piuctures of their fish and recieve help IDing them.

We are going to have the Piranha Identification Factsheets soon (thanks to Judazzz)

I posted this link to Fishpost because they have a great UID discussion that is already underway.


----------

